# Flashing against brick?



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

Yes, bend it to the roof-to-wall angle, leaving it underbent a degree or so, Cut a chase (reglet) into the masonry joint, install a cleat so as to eliminate exposed fasteners on the roof portion, wedge anchor it to the masonry reglet, and mortar it in.


----------



## sandyman720 (Mar 6, 2007)

Do they sell flashing in different colors other than the normal aluminum? I think that an alum. flashing will look kind of weird against my brick home and tan shingles.


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

you can get sheet aluminum in a multitude of colors.


----------



## RooferJim (Mar 11, 2006)

I would agree with Aaron but would like to specify that the apron flashing and counterflashing should be two separate pieces to allow for expansion. the counterflashing is inserted into the reglet that has to be groung out with a gringer, held in by lead wedges and sealed with a urethane calking "like tremco dymonic" a color matches the morter joint. you can also use copper or lead.

RooferJim
www.jbennetteroofing.com


----------



## sandyman720 (Mar 6, 2007)

where would be a good place to get the sheet alum. in different colors?

I dont think home depot and lowes sells it right?


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

Well, HD has narroe rolls min brown.

Jim, the cleat i use on the roof side allows for expansion...I made this spec up, it works, but is criticized by many. Whats a roofer to do?


----------

